# Yup, it's that time of the year again



## Battou (Oct 24, 2007)

Politics, I truly hate these stupid signs


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, they seem to be unavoidable WHEREVER there are elections in this whole wide world. They will always be there, whether we like them or not. (Someone needs to rake the oak leaves off his lawn, by the way!!!)


----------

